# what  does the Air res Unit Fly?



## FormerHorseGuard (4 Sep 2005)

reading another post about the new aircraft plans, I know the air res units use to fly  Kiowa aircraft, but I thought they were all retired soI was wondering what  they  flew now?
sorry if i am repeating a question


----------



## Strike (4 Sep 2005)

Most (if not all) the flying units also have a certain allotment available for AR pilots.  Therefore, to answer your question, they fly pretty much whatever the reg forces guys fly.

Of course, some sqns (400 and 438) are reserve heavy.  As to what their role will be in the future, one can only guess.


----------



## Inch (5 Sep 2005)

402 Sqn in Winnipeg is reserve heavy and they fly the Dash 8's for the Nav School.


----------



## Strike (5 Sep 2005)

Isn't 440 in Yellowknife reserve heavy as well?


----------



## Zoomie (5 Sep 2005)

I don't think so Strike - 440 has a healthy complement of RegF 32A's rotating in and out of there.

As far as I know, only the Dash-8's and Griffons are available for Direct PRes flying - every other unit requires that you spent your initial time in the Regs.  We have one PRes Buffalo pilot - his contract is renegotiated on a yearly basis.


----------



## Old Ranger (5 Sep 2005)

KITES..... ;D


----------



## mdh (5 Sep 2005)

I was under the impression 443 Squadron here in Victoria was reserve? I know they have reserve pilots flying the Sea King - (almost all former reg. force pilots.)

cheers.
mdh


----------



## Inch (5 Sep 2005)

mdh said:
			
		

> I was under the impression 443 Squadron here in Victoria was reserve? I know they have reserve pilots flying the Sea King - (almost all former reg. force pilots.)
> 
> cheers.
> mdh



Nope, they're reg, 99% reg. I don't know of any reservists there or even in Shearwater for that matter, doesn't mean there aren't any but it's not a very common occurrence either.


----------



## mdh (5 Sep 2005)

Thanks Inch

I stand corrected,

cheers, mdh


----------



## Strike (6 Sep 2005)

I know of at least one guy that went to 440 without going to MJ and just doing multi because he had joined as a reservist.


----------



## Zoomie (6 Sep 2005)

Special cases like that do exist - usually it involves the applicant having extensive flying experience on the aircraft that they want to fly (in this case the TWotter).  These pers are not permitted to be posted nor can they fly any other aircraft in the fleet, I believe the classification is 32N.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (6 Sep 2005)

so there are no dedicated air res wings anymore? 
i use to get to go for rides with the unit in Toronto. it was a blast to fly over toronto in a helicopter and stuff.
too bad they seem to be gone


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Sep 2005)

No, FHG...1 TAW and 2 TAW no longer exist as they did in St-Hubert and Downsview.  400 THS in Borden and 438 ETAH in St-Hubert are reserve-heavy total force squadrons flying the CH-146 Griffon.

Duey


----------



## Scoobs (6 Sep 2005)

I beleve that 408 Sqn in Edmonton still has a reserve flying flight (pilots and FEs).  
403 Sqn is reg force, but has considerable amounts of reserve techs, not sure about pilots.  403 is the trg sqn for pilots and FEs, although some trg is done at other units like 400 Sqn.
427 Sqn is reg force and has a reserve flight, but it exist to look after all reservists at the unit, not just flying pers.  The reservists are part of other flights within the Sqn.
400 and 438 Sqn are "TOTAL FORCE" Sqns, as Duey stated.
430 Sqn is reg force and I'm not sure about how the reserves are structured there.

1 Wing in Kingston has reserve pers working there, but I'm not sure how many reserve flying pers there are.

All Tac Hel Sqns fly the Griffon.  400 Sqn has Griffons and a civilian helo, the Bell 212.  I'm not sure if other units have other civy a/c.  408 Sqn also has the UAV. 

Scoobs out....


----------

